# Is the Thunderbolt still a good phone?



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am coming from an droid x and looking to pick up my first 4G phone. Is the bolt a good phone to pick up from swappa?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

most deff, i got both the Galaxy Nexus and TB and i love both. TB is amazing i still theme, and mess with it since it is still on my contract. i love this phone too much.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

With the rezound battery I hear its a better battery life, how true is this?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

not sure i have a extended battery sucker last me all day with no worries. heavy use OC to 1.4


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Absolutely. Tbolts dominate. Such a powerful phone. Lte, voice and data, too many custom roms to count. You'd almost be a fool not to.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## armyjeffries (Jun 14, 2011)

I came from a DX after my DX had an unfortunate encounter with a toilet, and I was very impressed with the TB. I really want a Nexus, and really didn't think that the TB was worth an upgrade, but I really saw a difference. If you can get it cheaply, then go for it. It really is an incredible phone for what I paid (free on black friday).


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just came from a DX. Trust me. Get the thunderbolt


----------



## evolution (Oct 6, 2011)

Tbolt is a great phone and if it wasn't for the nexus I would have stayed with it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> With the rezound battery I hear its a better battery life, how true is this?


TB is a great phone, Roms galore to handle you're needs. I have extended and rezound battery. I get a bit more from rezound. But depends on usage.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Bolt is the way to go. HTC plus sense 3.5 = ownage.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Great phone. No regrets. Great battery life with cm7

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

It's the best phone I've ever owned. Even if I did have an upgrade, I wouldn't upgrade to any other verizon phone right now.

Running CM 7.1 with leankernel. You may have heard about battery life issues but with that setup, battery life is great. On standby, I drain about 1% - 2% an hour on 3G and about 2% - 3% on 4G.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

skinien said:


> It's the best phone I've ever owned. Even if I did have an upgrade, I wouldn't upgrade to any other verizon phone right now.
> 
> Running CM 7.1 with leankernel. You may have heard about battery life issues but with that setup, battery life is great. On standby, I drain about 1% - 2% an hour on 3G and about 2% - 3% on 4G.


Exactly what I did.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

So is there a program i have to download to flash the tbolt back to stock? Like moto's rsd lite?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> So is there a program i have to download to flash the tbolt back to stock? Like moto's rsd lite?


Pretty sure the lastest ota full ruu will bring you back to stock but I thought you were buying a bolt?

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Pretty sure the lastest ota full ruu will bring you back to stock but I thought you were buying a bolt?
> 
> Sent from sing sing Max security facility


I am but wanted to get all the files i need at the start.


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

bradg24 said:


> I am but wanted to get all the files i need at the start.


You can download the OTA Ruu that is around. The problem is that even if you flash to the STOCK ROM, you will still have S-OFF on your bootloader. You will need to use Android SDK to take it back to S-ON.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2411-how-to-return-rooted-device-back-to-stock-rooted-users/


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

defcon888 said:


> You can download the OTA Ruu that is around. The problem is that even if you flash to the STOCK ROM, you will still have S-OFF on your bootloader. You will need to use Android SDK to take it back to S-ON.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2411-how-to-return-rooted-device-back-to-stock-rooted-users/


Thanks..


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

defcon888 said:


> You can download the OTA Ruu that is around. The problem is that even if you flash to the STOCK ROM, you will still have S-OFF on your bootloader. You will need to use Android SDK to take it back to S-ON.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2411-how-to-return-rooted-device-back-to-stock-rooted-users/


The RUU will bring you right back to s-on did it mine over the weekend for a warranty return.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

